# Growing plants emersed



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Its really simple. If you want to grow them outside, just throw some dirt in a tank (miracle grow works great) and see what happens. I would do a 'test' plant (like just a cheap wendtii) to see if it dries out before adding everything. If it dries out, just add seran wrap over the top 

Wouldn't recommend having it get over 90*f as it many kill the plants.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> Its really simple. If you want to grow them outside, just throw some dirt in a tank (miracle grow works great) and see what happens. I would do a 'test' plant (like just a cheap wendtii) to see if it dries out before adding everything. If it dries out, just add seran wrap over the top
> 
> Wouldn't recommend having it get over 90*f as it many kill the plants.


yeah, they would be under my patio which in the dead of summer could creap up to around 90. For any and every type of plant is it the same thing? Are there some plants that just don't grow emersed? Like my hygrophila pinnitifida, I get 2 foot of runners every month and would love to keep it growing me more huge beautiful stems but I just don't have room in my tank, same with the crypts. Ive got to have close to 25 individual crypt plants in my tank and it gets overwhelming and I hate to throw them or have them go bad while waiting to find a buyer. I don't have a green house or whatever but the humidity down here is perfect and I have plenty of lamps and what not or hell, just stick them in the sun during the day while at work?


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

All crypts and hygros can grow emersed.

All Aponogetons, Barclaya, Blyxa, Cabomba, Egeria, Eichhornia, and a few others that aren't too common can't be grown emersed. For the most part, almost all aquatic plants can be grown emersed.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks plant man, Hit me up when you have some hg,hc,glosso, ect lol. I will try foreground and crypts before anything else.


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have pinnitifida growing under a hydrodome, emersed. I am not sure what lower limit is on the humidity. My cheap gauge says its at about 90% humidity. 

Check out the Cryptocoryne thread by 954baby on APC, he grows Crypts outside in Florida most of the year. 

I would keep them out of direct sunlight for sure. 

Vals and Brasenia schreberi are also completey aquatic and do not grow emersed.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

HC is one of the easiest plants to grow emmersed. It grows soo much faster than it does underwater. I have some dhg and HC if your interested


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks to you both, rock can you pm me and let me know what kind of deal we could work. thanks.

Klaus, is there any special needs to grow the pinnitifida?


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Whats the best soil to use guys? a mix, or just potting soil or something.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

i know a couple people that just use miracle grow.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I use miracle grow cut with sand. I just smush the plants into the mud and let it go in my box.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

alright, so no need for aqua soil and all these pete mixes and all.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I use miracle grow potting soil. Plain, non organic.


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

i have used a variety of soils. At the present, the pinnifitida are in a roughly equal mix by volume of milled peat moss, MGOC, and floramax. It is growing quite well.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I use moisture control. Not sure what good that does, but it works!

-Caton


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Moisture control?? Pshh I'm just going to stick then outside for 8 hours haha, the humidity here is great.... When transfering from immersed to emersed, what is the best way to ensure the plants make it through the transfer? Also would I need co2 injection..

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

the moister contol has vermaculite (sp?) in it which just holds water for a bit and slowly releases it..I just use normal potting soil with a layer of iron rich substrate on the bottom for those heavy root feeders, or well for all..now my emersed setup is just starting so i cant really say how well it will work out..
Just keep humidity high when converting them and all should be fine..just will take a week plus to convert..
As far as CO2 is concerned, i drained the rest of my paintball tank in it when it was about dead and it seemed i got a nice response, but have only done it once..but greenhouses and cali weed growers use CO2 to help thier plants out, so I can't imagine it would hurt, but not a necessity..I am interested in peoples thoughts on this also..
Now I do know you need to open them up every week or so to allow for gas exchange btw..


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

CO2 isn't needed whatsoever. It doesn't hurt though, although it isn't cost effective. Best way is if you brew beer like my dad and have the co2 pumped into the tank.

-Caton


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I just got back with some pots and a bag of soil, Now just to get some plants  Im thinking Ill just keep it lightly watered or whatever under my 20w light then in the sun for 2 hours per day. Sound good enough? I plan to grow E. tunnelus, glosso, and hc. Because, well thats what my next scape will have in it  lol, I have a spare 29 also that I will fill with crypts and anubais of some sorts. Probably some stems also once I get the hang of it.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

If it stays above 60*f you can just keep it outside in full sun.

-Caton


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> CO2 isn't needed whatsoever. It doesn't hurt though, although it isn't cost effective. Best way is if you brew beer like my dad and have the co2 pumped into the tank.
> 
> -Caton


Haha that's awesome! No wonder you have so many plants for sale every week ha! Ya you could make a DIY co2 for it probably..


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> If it stays above 60*f you can just keep it outside in full sun.
> 
> -Caton


It won't burn the plants? lower than 60 here from now until next september is very very very unlikely lol


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

one more question guys... lighting, as today it is kind of cloudy and being a 29g with dirt in the bottom it wil be a PITA to carry outside everyday. Would a 60w bulb in an outdoor lamp do, I have it clipped to tank rim? Or would I need a specific light, I have a 20w bulb that I could put but what would be the difference?


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks a bit too dark. I thought this was going to be outside lit by the sun?

-Caton


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

well, its raining today haha. It has a black back on it too if that makes a difference. Its a 60w lamp and 20w t8 18k


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

If you have a sunny window, it'll be easier to control temps. I just used clear plastic tubs I get from Home Depot - $5 for 2 containers 20"x10". I tried emersed outdoors last summer and turned everything to mush when I had one hot day. Save the tanks for the fun stuff.

Any soil should be fine. I'd try to avoid stuff with perlite and screen out the bigger bits of mulch and whatnot. When you move stuff to a submersed setup it can be annoying to remove that stuff from the roots. Fine soil or soil/sand work well for me.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Well so far, I don't know if my outside one is working well as it has no top on it but I am liking what I see from the small setup inside. I have a small planter with a plastic top that I have one of my smaller Crypt Nurii? in and theres quite a bit of water that collects on the lid all throughout the day, I only have a few questions. Also Ive been just using a 20w halogen desk lamp and it seems to be working great.

1. Do the leaves of the crypts have to stay wet? Reason for this is because even though the inside is covered in water and the soil in damp the leaves on the crypt are dry and Id hate to kill it.

2. How often to mist them?!?! Ive been just letting some of the water from lid drip onto the crypt once a day and it seems to still be alive.


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

Yes the leaves need to stay moist. You can put plastic wrap over the top to keep it humid. I almost never mist mine, it stays humid enough that it isnt necessary. Water drips from the plastic wrap onto the plants frequently.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I've grown crypts in 60% humidity. You should be fine. By the way, I just found out my Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia flowered today!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

As people said, just use soil and watch them grow. I have done this without even covering the top with luck (most plants grow on the margins of creeks/streams without super high humidity).

Year round, depending on where you live, some won't survive. Even though I don't get snow, we get temps slightly below freezing. Most plants actually survive for me but not all. If you get a true winter, it will obviously be a problem for many plants.


----------



## zchauvin (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome man, I have young plants so I'm sure it will be quite some time lol. My only other worry, the light I have over the tank is very hot and even melted the plastic cover to an extent. If I put plastic wrap will it not do the same to that?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

You can cover some of it and leave the area near the light open. It needs some airflow anyway. The humidity level really depends on what you're growing. I keep the humidity as high as possible because its less maintenance and no worries. Sit it somewhere and forget it (for a couple days anyway...then i just have to peek).


----------

